# East Berkshire College Maidenhead Campus July '11



## mookster (Jul 27, 2011)

Another site visited on my tromp around Maidenhead.



> Separate institutes in East Berks were merged to form one Area College in 1951. Initial classes of East Berks College were held at schools in Maidenhead, Windsor, Sunningdale, Cookham, Cranborne and later, Ascot . Some of these 'Outposts of Empire' still continue, some have been closed, some new ones have been opened. These classes now come under the jurisdiction of the Adult Education Department and there are two Adult Education Centres, one at Furze Platt School, Maidenhead and the other for Sunningdale and Ascot at Ascot Heath School. The other departments of the College are General Studies, Business Studies and Engineering.



The local idiots have certainly made their mark here - there is a hell of a lot of broken glass in areas, and other general damage but it's not too bad really mostly superficial although it reminded me of Tresham in some areas. There are also some interesting security measures around the doors on the stairs including broken doors, chairs, metal poles, cables and even an exercise bike being used to barricade the doors but most have been busted open so all floors are accessible. It was disappointingly stripped but still a good wander, sadly a search for access to the old Boyn Hill House building proved fruitless with metal shutters over all the ground floor windows/doors.

I don't know what it was about this place though, I just got an odd feeling from it. Perhaps because it was so hot inside for some reason.







Note the exercise bike in the breached barricade!


























Note the plank through the window!


























Yeah, bit late for that...






The sun bed now on its side.






View from the roof was nice but the wibbly wobbly ladder up into the hatch wasn't!
















Thanks for looking, its well worth a look if you're in the area. More pics here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157627295311860/


----------



## leepey74 (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha! I remember this place very well! I was in there one night just looking around, then the police turned up with bloody dogs so we couldnt even hide!

Got taken outside and searched just incase we had been stealing lead lol!

Got a good telling off and reported for it, but thankfully we didnt get done and no further action taken.

I gather u been quite bored lol!! All these pics of Maidenhead! I do miss the place realy


----------



## mookster (Jul 28, 2011)

Was nice and relaxed when I was here, even climbing out the site right in the path of people walking down the road nobody batted an eyelid!


----------



## nelly (Jul 29, 2011)

Great Mooks

Especially picture 9, a college to teach women to iron!!! Brilliant!!!!

Has a feeling that Foxy or Kathy will be ripping me a new pair shortly!!!


----------



## mookster (Jul 29, 2011)

nelly said:


> Great Mooks
> 
> Especially picture 9, a college to teach women to iron!!! Brilliant!!!!
> 
> Has a feeling that Foxy or Kathy will be ripping me a new pair shortly!!!



That was where you could get a degree in this!


----------



## inceptionwave (Jul 29, 2011)

Great report, loved the last photo! Shame that the chavs are getting to it!


----------



## waley_bean (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks a lot like my old uni, must be a similar build date.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 4, 2011)

nelly said:


> Has a feeling that Foxy or Kathy will be ripping me a new pair shortly!!!


Yeah, and don't expect us to sew 'em back on either! 
I don't iron...end of!


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ahh a degree in soft furnishings, the amount of time I spend sitting down I should have mine by now  Nice work Mookster


----------



## nelly (Aug 4, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> I don't iron...end of!



Silly me! I'd forgotten that everyone in the West Country wears sack cloth and nobody has electricity anyway.


----------



## Soraya (Jan 8, 2023)

I did my A levels here in the 1980s. Don't remember the irons although vaguely remember sewing classes on the top floor. I believe the room with the blue floor was the library. Lots of forgettable moments spent here.


----------



## Hayman (Monday at 2:13 PM)

Foxylady said:


> Yeah, and don't expect us to sew 'em back on either!
> I don't iron...end of!


I learned to iron in the army - self taught. Using brown paper dampened with water from a shaving brush to put the trouser-leg creases in my battledress, and get rid of unwanted creases.


----------



## Foxylady (Monday at 5:52 PM)

Hayman said:


> I learned to iron in the army - self taught. Using brown paper dampened with water from a shaving brush to put the trouser-leg creases in my battledress, and get rid of unwanted creases.


I'm afraid it's something I never got the hang of. When my son lived with me I used to iron his shirts and I could only manage two at a time before I got so angry I wanted to throw the iron and ironing board through the window, lol. Well done for finding a way, Hayman. I just don't iron anything now so that's solved my problem.


----------



## Hayman (Tuesday at 11:15 AM)

Foxylady said:


> I'm afraid it's something I never got the hang of. When my son lived with me I used to iron his shirts and I could only manage two at a time before I got so angry I wanted to throw the iron and ironing board through the window, lol. Well done for finding a way, Hayman. I just don't iron anything now so that's solved my problem.


I bought a steam iron - quite something for an ordinary soldier to own - which did away with the brown paper which would have been used going back to World War One at least.

And to boil water to make a coffee in the barrack room in the evening, I would sit the iron upside down in the vee of the handle of one of my mess tins, and place the other
half filled with water on the base of the iron. Result: boiling water within minutes. Ideal in summer time when the coke-fired stoves were not in use.


----------

